# A good timer?



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I Bought a glo timer double grounded mechanical timer about 5 months ago for my tank in my bedroom, damn thing woke me up last night making a awful grinding sound. Typically I buy timers from the dollar store, they make a tiny bit of noise but nothing compared to this piece of crap. What timer should I get now, I want a digital one but haven't found one I trust with two grounded outlets.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I normally buy a power bar that has one built in because the digital ones are really pricey


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the Noma brand digital timers they are fully grounded units, Home Depot has them, not cheap but they won't keep you awake at night. :lol:


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I like the Glo double plug type ... have used them a number of times too bad your's broke. I have also used the ZooMed type built into the power bar type as well. Both of these are mechanical-type. 

I was just London Drugs and saw a Globe digital timer with grounded - 3 prong plug for $19.99 

Hope this helps.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

VElderton said:


> I like the Glo double plug type ... have used them a number of times too bad your's broke. I have also used the ZooMed type built into the power bar type as well. Both of these are mechanical-type.
> 
> I was just London Drugs and saw a Globe digital timer with grounded - 3 prong plug for $19.99
> 
> Hope this helps.


I know I liked mine, although the size didn't help, it worked perfect but then outta nowhere grinding noise. I may take it apart and see if I can fix that. If not, some of the suggestions here help. Thanks everyone.


----------

